# hello all



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

i am hoping to become an egg donor,i live up in scotland and only just had my last surro baby last week at ninewells hospital,i cannot have any more babies so i am looking to egg donation,i am 35 but my ob seemed to think i wasnt too old?i am in the process of filling the forms in etc,and would greatly appreciate any advice,how long should i wait before cycling etc?


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear surromummy
I replied to you on another thread so welcome again sweetheart.
not sure I can help with some of the stuff other than approaching the clinic
I am sure my donor Angela has sent you a pm and hopefully she can help a little.
i will send her the link to here.
i think you need to have a rest first though!
take care
susie


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

i know,im a typical gemini lol!i only had my c section a week ago!yep i got a pm from angie,im sure she will keep me right
love nicXX


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Nic   for becoming a donor...you're a darling...and good luck

Kay xxx


----------

